# Legendaries of the Present World



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 10, 2021)

​
*Summary:* An aspiring project to write one-shots of Legendary Pokémon enjoying life in the current day and age.

*Warnings:* None as of yet! I'm hoping things should be relatively light-hearted in this series. ^^

*#1: The Original One* _[718 words]_

In a place beyond space and time, they slumbered.

Sometimes their rest was dreamless, and at other times, their mind's eye wandered to the small blue planet. The world they had crafted.

It was an imperfect world, for they had made it that way. Only then could the life upon it flourish, change, and become many differing things. An endless number of possibilities, an unfurling blossom of hearts and souls and minds, each one distinct, unique. The planet grew in any way it so pleased, and it was beautiful.

From their dreams, they could watch life on the small planet unfold. They could see creatures co-operating, building, fighting one another, creatures with sorrows spilling from their eyes. And, they could see living beings smile, their souls shining with warmth. All was as it should be.

And yet, the original one was dissatisfied. Something was not right.

They contemplated it for an age, unable to find an answer even as a dreamless sleep washed away their thoughts. A soothing oblivion.

Silence.

Darkness.

And then, colours gently washed through their mind. More dreams, more visions of the living.

...

They stirred. A realisation.

Struggling into full awareness, their turned their attention to the small world. Their visions of the world had brought them such joy, and yet, some kind of sadness. A yearning. They knew what they needed to do.

Gathering their spirit together, they began to manifest in the universe, for the first time in an eternity.

-----

Traversing the living plane was a different experience, but a welcome one. It was easy to forget the simple joys of inhabiting a body, to reach with corporeal limbs and to feel the energy of the universe around them. With the strength of the full awareness of their mind, locating a being with an ideal heart was as simple as merely crafting a star.

They descended before the human, grass and flowers sprouting where their hooves touched the soil. As the human staggered back in uncertainty, cradling her tiny sunkern friend, they tilted their head and regarded her with a certain fondness. They could see that this human had experienced a difficult life, and yet had grown a beautiful soul through her own efforts and through the love for her Pokémon. Despite the hardships, she had persevered - a worthy soul.

Realising the extent of their incredible stature, the original one settled into a sitting position in front of the unsure human. They were still, yet, gargantuan in comparison, but it had been eased some amount. Sending forth a feeling of amicability with their mind, they beckoned the small human forward.

Leaning down to meet them, they got what they had arrived for. The human was petting their head. They were soothed.

Enjoying the feeling of head scratches, feeling the gentle breeze and the nurturing light of the sun, they yet considered more possibilities. They posed a question to the mind of the human.

Taken aback once more, the human "hmm"ed and "ahh"ed to herself, before retrieving a communications device from her pockets. The little sunkern nestled himself comfortably against the original one whilst his human friend was busy, no doubt feeling the warmth of their divinity. They watched the human, and they patiently waited.

-----

Several humans of different shapes and sizes had come to meet the original one, summoned by the communications of the girl they had originally met. Among them were also various species of Pokémon. They were pleased to see so many different creatures with such thriving friendships, in yet such an incredibly small part of the world they had made - all of them, fully willing and ready to come forth to aid their friends.

The conglomeration had quickly gotten to work at petting the divine being, and had even brought treats. They carefully picked a PokéPuff out of the hands of a short boy, savouring the sweet senses of taste that the pastry evoked. Some of the Pokémon, not having hands nor petting-capable limbs, merely huddled and nuzzled against their physical form, among the bed of flowers that their presence had called forth.

Overcome by the comfort their attention brought, the original one carefully rolled over upon their side, allowing the eager humans access to some tummy pats. They were finally content.

All was as it should be.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 11, 2021)

*Warnings for this chapter:* Mentions of abuse, POV of a character who deals with anxiety and negative thoughts. Enjoy!

*#2: The One Born from Mew's Shadow* [595 words]

It had been one week since he had stopped lurking and stepped into the light.

There were still those who gave him looks of curiosity and awe, questions and doubts bubbling in their minds that they had not the courage to speak. It was only natural, after the circumstances of his birth and the various media publications and news outlets that wouldn't let him forget. They had even produced a movie based on it, as if the struggles he went through were just another entertaining story.

...No, that was far too negative a way to perceive it. He still had his demons, but he tried to remind himself that people were just _curious_ about him. Nobody was out to get him, his abusers were long gone and he had every means of power to stop anyone else who ever tried.

He was safe. He was welcome to walk anywhere a normal Pokémon could.

His thoughts had brought his tail closer to him as he sat at the café table, taking small bites out of a toasted bagel. Outside the window he could see wild Pidove picking at the ground and cooing, and feel the presence of a lone Meowth watching them with great interest. The appliances in the café hummed, a warm and full sound. Steam billowed out of the coffee machine and brought with it an earthy, invigorating scent. He could hear the thoughts of a young woman turning over dialogue and story elements in her mind, tapping at a laptop nearby.

He had soon calmed down, his tail unfurling a relaxed distance as he watched the world go by. Having such a nice, fresh-baked meal certainly helped, too. Watching the world from so close by was unnerving at first, but now it was something he greatly savoured. He had taken his first step into the city of day for a reason, after all.

It was warm in the café, cosy. Were he a less dignified individual, he could happily curl up and just rest here. His residual anxiety warned him otherwise.

Eventually he saw fit to leave, nodding gratefully at the café owner as he stepped into the streets. He drew his tail close to avoid the door, and kept it close still out of politeness for other pedestrians. He could feel more people looking at him, but did his best to ignore their stares. He _belonged_ here, just as they did.

He walked for a while, paw pads cool on the brickwork of the unravelling streets. Many shiny and moving things tried to catch his attention from shop windows, but he ignored them. (He was not like his mother _Mew_, he did _not_ need to chase after small and enticing objects.) Walking the streets at day was a vastly different sensory experience, sounds and sights and thoughts swirling all around, but he was familiar enough with the city to know exactly where he wanted to go. He couldn't let himself get distracted.

He paused in front of a modest, professional-looking office. A stylised, clean logo of a rising sun adorned the front window - "Dawnside Pokémon Therapy".

Perhaps today would be the day he began to put his demons to rest. Perhaps.

...No, it _would_ be the day. He drew his breath in, tail swishing behind him as he clasped his hands. _Courage._

He opened the front door to the office, and stepped up to the reception counter.

"Oh-" The startled receptionist cleared her throat, quickly collecting herself together and smiling politely at Mewtwo. "Dawnside Pokémon Therapy, how may I help you?"


----------



## Novae (Feb 11, 2021)

!!!

these are so good i love legendary pokemon stories

i am very excited to see where this goes


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you Mist!! I'm excited to make more!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 12, 2021)

*Warnings for this chapter:* Themes of loss and grief. Fun! :D

*#3: The Wishing Star* [980 words]

On the first night, they emerged from their cocoon. They blinked, blearily, and yawned, feeling the weight and exhaustion of a thousand years' slumber.

They lifted their head to face the one holding them - a tall, greying man. They could sense the passion of the wishes in this man's heart, they could feel some kind of strange _anguish_ from his soul. And yet, as he looked upon Jirachi, his expression softened considerably.

He did not make a wish that night. Instead, he took to caring for them. They didn't yet understand how, but they could sense both happiness and sadness in the man's heart.

On the second night they awoke bundled in soft blankets, almost too cosy to consider moving. They didn't realise they had fallen asleep, but it must have become daybreak when they hadn't noticed. The plates of delicious food the man had made the prior evening had vanished, but the memory of it and Jirachi's smile had not.

The man was quiet, but not unkind. When he realised Jirachi had awoken, he took once more to preparing a small banquet for his tiny guest. Jirachi attempted to summon the moving visions with the buttoned slab, and was happy when the man helped them to do so successfully. Perhaps, before they were cursed into hibernation once again, they would get the hang of using the "TV".

On the third night, they settled into the man's lap as he pressed buttons on a different kind of "TV". This one had a lot more buttons, and they made a pleasing sound as he pressed multitudes of them, in so many patterns that Jirachi couldn't discern. The moving visions were less entertaining on this one, so their eyes wandered to the different doors in the hallway. They were yet too cosy to investigate further, happily huddled against their friend.

The fourth night did not yield many answers for Jirachi. They had hovered over to a particular door, but could not figure out a means to open it without potentially breaking it. They did not want to upset their new friend by breaking his things, so they merely observed it and traced the glyphs upon it with their hands. When the man gently took their hand and guided them back to the "TV" area, they made no further fuss of it. Once more, however, they could feel a deep sadness running through the man's heart.

The man was quieter than usual on the fifth night, although still extremely accommodating of his tiny guest. Jirachi had happily eaten the spaghetti the man made, but his own meal remained untouched. They huddled up to him as they usually did and received some very comforting head pats, but it only seemed to make the man sadder, more absent-minded. Jirachi asked him if he had thought of a wish yet. He didn't answer.

On the sixth night, the man showed Jirachi what was in the locked room.

There were too many colours to take in at first, they hardly knew what to focus on first. The walls of the room were dark with large stars, which they happily glided up to touch. Dotted all around were toys and books and plushies, neatly arranged into little shelves and boxes. The bed was a rainbow of pastel colours, with giant pillows that were just as fluffy and soft as they looked. And yet, it was all too perfect. As Jirachi joyously investigated as many toys as they could, they began to realise that this room had been untouched for some time - every single thing they picked up had a thick layer of dust on it.

The man smiled as he watched Jirachi play, but they could see his sadness grow deeper still. They flew close to him, seeing now that his eyes were soft with tears, and the man gently pulled them into a hug. They stayed like that for a very long time.

The seventh night was the last night. Jirachi knew they would be leaving soon, pulled back into a deep slumber for yet another millennia. When they awoke on the final night, they wanted to spend as much time with their friend as they could.

Happily nuzzling and cuddling the man, they were treated to the biggest selection of treats and delicious food yet. It had taken a week for Jirachi to realise why the man was so adept at cooking, or why he had so many extra plates and small plates when he lived alone.

The man picked up an overturned rectangle that Jirachi had seen before - underneath, it showed a picture of the man with a young child, both of them smiling brightly. He looked happier than they had ever seen him before in the picture, and nowhere near as grey-haired or wrinkled.

He explained that when her mother had passed, his child was the only thing he had left. She, too, was taken from him too soon.

Jirachi asked him if he wanted them to bring her back, but after a time, he refused. He shook his head, smiling with those same soft, teary eyes.

Gently taking Jirachi's hands, he told them that he had thought of a better wish, a much kinder wish. He wanted Jirachi to be able to live and enjoy the world, to be able to experience more than a week of life at a time. He wanted to release Jirachi from their thousand-year prison.

As the ribbons on their head lit up with a mystical force, both Jirachi and the man cried and hugged each other. The pain was still there in the man's heart, but they could sense it had lessened considerably. In some small way, he was finally at peace.

On the eighth night, they would wake up again, and every single night after that. Jirachi's life had only just begun, and they were overjoyed.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 12, 2021)

*Warnings for this chapter:* pupy :D Very brief mention of violence at the start

*#4: The Dauntless Shield* _[735 words]_

Hop sighed dramatically, his arms behind his head as he reclined on a bench. "I really thought we had it that time! We'll beat Leon next time, right Zamazenta?"

Zamazenta nuzzled the boy gently, receiving a thorough head pat in return. The boy had not yet realised that it was not a matter of power that drove their losses, but a matter of restraint. Hop's brother had mastered the art of defeating an opponent without slaying them, an admirable skill in these times of peace. A skill the old wolf needed to hone, for he had only been shaped by the arts of war. Until then, he was perhaps too careful in order to avoid bloodshed.

Another deep sigh, but it wasn't long until the boy's bright smile returned. "Well, I have some good news, at least."

Zamazenta tilted his head quizzically, tail wagging softly as he regarded Hop.

"I'm gonna go home and visit my Mum today! You're gonna love meeting her, mate," said Hop, grinning happily.

Zamazenta barked and nuzzled Hop once again, tail wagging harder, as the boy laughed and ruffled the wolf's fur. The mother of such a noble boy could only be a very noble and honourable person herself.

"I'm gonna have to recall you while I'm in the taxi, but I won't leave you in the Poké Ball for too long, ok?" Zamazenta licked Hop's hands in affirmation, and the boy gave the wolf a good few pats on his side. "We'll be there before you know it!"

The Poké Ball, at least, was a great place for a nap.

-----

"...And_ this_ must be Zamazenta!"

He couldn't help but wag his tail furiously, bowing his head to the woman as a sign of respect. Hop's mother was soon petting Zamazenta all over and scratching him behind the ears, which, if anything, only increased the amount of joyous tail-wagging.

"Muuum...! That's a legendary hero, you know!" Hop laughed, giving the old wolf some pats of his own.

"Well, it's certainly an honour to have him here!" She hugged Zamazenta tightly, putting her face near one of his ears. "And thank you for keeping my little Hop safe, hmm?"

He nuzzled the woman happily, nearly knocking the laughing Hop and Mum off their feet. She was, indeed, a kind and noble person.

"Dinner shan't be too long, my dears," she said, dusting off some stray wolf fur. "Make yourself at home!"

While his charge and his mother set to tasks in the house, Zamazenta enjoyed the sights of Wooloo meandering in the fields, of Butterfree chirping and fluttering through a clear blue sky. The gentle wind felt refreshing on his fur, bringing rich and full scents of fresh grass and hay, of the slowly bubbling stew in the kitchen. Sprawled out in the garden in front of Hop's house, Zamazenta felt comfortable.

His daze slowly left him as something soon caught his attention. Cinderace, his ally in battle, was kicking around a large ball in a neighbouring field. It seemed the hot-headed bunny had seized a toy from the boy's house.

"You having fun there, mate?" Hop laughed, walking out of the door with a glass of juice. He cheered enthusiastically as Cinderace kicked the ball high into the air, and when the rabbit made quick, flourished movements to catch it on the way down.

Zamazenta watched the ball get kicked and bounced around, a feeling growing in his chest. He slowly got to his feet, stepping towards the playing field, regarding the speedy plaything with an intense interest. He paused, for a while. And then - he struck.

Cinderace squealed and laughed indignantly as he had to jump even higher than before to catch the ball, doing a forwards roll in the air and landing squarely on his feet. Zamazenta, brought into the field by a mighty jump of his own, crouched before the bunny and wagged his tail slowly and playfully, while Hop hooted and hollered.

"Yeah! I didn't know you wanted to play, Zamazenta!" He fist-pumped the air, nearly dropping his drink in all his enthusiasm. "Go get 'em!"

He barked, happily, and Cinderace hopped around and kicked the ball from one foot to another, eager to duel his ally in a game of catch. A most worthy opponent.

The world was now a place where play and sport could thrive, and Zamazenta was ready to enjoy it.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 27, 2021)

Blu do i have permission to write fanfiction of your fanfiction and/or write a guest chapter?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 28, 2021)

Omg I'd love to see what you make!!! :D Feel free to write fanfic of my fanfic! ^^


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Feb 28, 2021)

*Warnings for this chapter:* Mentions of feelings of low self worth

*Bonus: The King of Bountiful Harvests *_[1452 words]_

“Wake Up!” The human girl shook me awake, as she warned that she would last night. She’s still in her pajamas, and her faded pink hair is unbrushed. Somehow, I was caught dreadfully unaware by her waking me up. Of course, I won't let that show. I have to act dignified for the big match.

Brushing my fur off, I slide out of the hotel bed and hover in front of a clock. The digital red letters read “5:02 am.” It shouldn’t surprise me by now, but I am constantly inspired by how hard the human girl works. I glance over to the hotel bathroom to see her brushing her teeth vigorously, accompanied by a not-very-awake entourage of pokémon. An alcremie that looks like it fell asleep, a lurantis who’s observing the girl with the utmost focus, and a hatterene that is glaring at me angrily from the mirror. I slide back, away from hatterene. Truthfully, I am a tad intimidated by hatterene, although I try not to let that show.

Now where could my steed be? This hotel room surely can’t be so expansive that I can't find my loyal steed. I look in all the obvious places: under the bed, in the closet… but it turns out she’s standing, yet asleep, in the bathtub.
Of course. What better place to take a nap?

I sit on the bed and observe the goings-on of the hotel room. Pokémon and the girl are both running around frantically, trying to prepare everything they can. Everyone looks slightly tired, but they push on through sheer determination. It’s admirable, to say the least.
After about 15 minutes of this observation, I muster up the energy to float over to the girl, currently packing her bag with the things she’ll need for the day.

“Girl… may i have cereal?” telepathically communicating with her, I ask politely. At least, I thought it was polite. Apparently, the girl didn’t agree. She looked up at me with her tired eyes.

“Get your own cereal.”

Disappointing, yet I suppose when she’s busy there is no time for retrieving cereal for me. How interesting, that in days long past a mere wave of my hand and I had a full garden for feasting on, and now I must rely on a bowl of ‘Macro Cosm-O’s’ to nourish me (Don’t tell a soul, but I secretly love them).

After I'm nearly halfway through my cereal, it occurs to me that the girl is feeding Spectrier. Why feed Spectrier, and yet not me. This is an insult. Truly, it is.

“Why must you feed Spectrier, yet neglect to nourish me?”

“Bro, she’s a horse. It’s not like she can just grab a bowl of cereal from the mini-fridge like you can.”

I suppose that makes sense, although I do take offense to being called ‘Bro.’ In ancient times, humans and pokémon alike used to worship me and call me “Your highness.” Now when they see me they act as though I look funny, and they refer to me by name only. Or “Bro,” in the girl’s case.

Do people not love me as they used to? But who truly is to blame except for myself, seeing as I abandoned this world so long ago, only to return with the world in-

“Dude, Calyrex! Come on!” The girl snaps me out of my thoughts, pointing at the clock. It is 6:05 already, and I have not finished my cereal.
But something about her expression tells me I won't get to.

I’m sure it’s bad form to take a horse down an elevator, and yet Spectrier is light enough to ride down. People give us weird looks, and I can't help but feel Spectrier isn’t quite enjoying all the attention.

On the way down, somebody asks for an signed league card from the girl, which she is more than happy to provide. But why ask for an autograph from her? Sure, she’s the champion, but that is surely nothing more noteworthy than being the fabled King of Bountiful Harvest.
And yet, nobody ever asks for my autograph. Not once. I am starting to doubt that there is a soul alive who appreciates me in this modern day.



The girl walks through the hotel lobby, waving to any of her fans who managed to get up early enough to view her. The girl’s pokêmon all follow close behind, but me, lost in thoughts, and not wanting to be particularly close to the girl today, I float behind. A little girl laughs. Laughs. At me. The King of Bountiful Harvests! How dare she laugh. I am supposed to be the wisest being in the world, and yet she mocks me as if I am merely a jester, or to phrase it for the modern day, a meowth on an internet video.

The cold air outside hits my skin, and although I greatly love the cold, I have not prepared properly, so i am taken off guard. The girl and her pokémon set off towards the stadium, which is at minimum, several miles away. I am afraid we won’t make it in time. We must be there by 6:30.

I approach the girl, ready to both warn her about the time issue, and to give her a piece of my mind. Metaphorically, of course. My mind is, and will forever be, my property.
“Girl!”

The girl looks annoyed, and whips around. Then her expression softens.

“Yeah?” She asks me, listening for a response. Most of her pokémon stand in place.

“I am irritated to no end!”

“And why is that?” She asks.

“Because you, and everyone else do not treat me with the respect I deserve! I am your king and I deserve to be treated as such! Why do people pay you more attention than they do me? I have done countless heroic deeds, and yet the entire world forgot about me.” Unfortunately, my soliloquy was only serving to make me sad. I hope my tears do not show.

“What do you mean?”

“I mean, why is it that you insist on calling me ‘Calyrex’ and ‘Bro’ instead of ‘The King of Bountiful Harvests’”

“Well, i call you Calyrex and Bro because we’re friends, right? That’s what being a pokemon trainer is really about. Friendship. You don’t call me Champion Jane, do you?”

“I suppose not.”

“Well, that’s all there is to it. It doesn’t mean i don’t respect you, ‘just means that i view you more like… a close friend. Family, even.”
Somehow, the idea appeals to me even more than worship and praise. It would be nice to have a friend other than a horse.

“I… would like to view you as a close friend too, Jane.” I use her name, and I can see it makes her happy.

“But i still do not understand why the rest of the world has forgotten about me, and doesn’t seem to treat me with respect.”

“Maybe they just don’t really know who you are.”

The thought feels unlikely, and yet it rings true. People have no awareness of who I am.

“Well, that’s ok. Who’s the most respected person in the galar region?”

“The King of-”

“No, the Champion. And guess who can spread the word better than anyone else?”

“Who?”

“The Champion, of course. I can see it now. I’ll give a little speech about you.” A speech, now that’s a gesture i appreciate.

“Yeah, that’s it. The whole world can appreciate the both of us. There’s enough love to go around. Does that sound good?” She asks, with wide eyes.

“Y… yes.” I say, humbled by this gi- Err, Jane’s act of kindness.

“Then it’s settled. The King of Bountiful Harvests will reign again. I hope you know that i’ll always be your number one fan.”
Fan. It may not be a crowd of people worshipping me in hopes that their crops are bountiful, but I can go for thousands of cheering people, hoping that everything goes well for me. Truthfully, the two aren’t any different. I believe I enjoy these modern days quite a bit.

“Here” Jane says, as she hands me her league card with her signature. It also reads “Your number 1 fan.” As corny as this sounds, I believe this is what friendship means. Always supporting the other and being their biggest fan.

“And now we’re gonna be late! Hop on!” She hopped up on Spectrier, grabbed onto my relatively small paw, and hoisted me up onto the front of the saddle. And so, we set off on the world’s fastest horse to get to the stadium, where pretty soon, the whole world will be my worshippers- I mean, fanbase.


*Notes:* whoops, i made that longer than i expected. I hope you all enjoy my little guest chapter. Blu, you have full permission to shamelessly promote my writing put this up on Nose Club

Also i'm so proud of how i thought of Macro CosmO's. It's a cereal, as you can expect, made by Chairman Rose's company (Ex-chairman?).

Also Also i should probably add that Jane is technically the main character of my fanfic in the works so i accidentally created the crossover nobody asked for but we all secretly wanted. Very Secretely. leave it to me to add in my own characters 

I knew i had to do Calyrex since like. He (at least in this fic Caly's a he. Could probably use any pronouns tho since it's like a genderless rabbit but calyrex has masc vibes to me) is absolutely the one who's been through the most jarring changes from the good ol' days to modern times. I changed his personality just a bit so that he's a lil more self concious and focusing on himself, but i'm imagining it's just really more of a little mood, and he is not usually like that.

Ok thank you for reading the fic _and _the notes


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Mar 1, 2021)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!    Oh poor Deer Lord, he is really struggling with modern day life!! I really enjoy how you wrote from his point of view, the precise articulate language is very suitable of a king :D And of course, he realises he has a friend in Jane!!! AAAAA

Thank you so much for sharing this with me! :D


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 1, 2021)

Bluwiikoon said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!!    Oh poor Deer Lord, he is really struggling with modern day life!! I really enjoy how you wrote from his point of view, the precise articulate language is very suitable of a king :D And of course, he realises he has a friend in Jane!!! AAAAA
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this with me! :D


I'm mostly glad that i was able to have proper motivation to write something


----------



## haneko (May 29, 2021)

Been lurking till now but I really like the concept & your writing. It’s all very wholesome even when it touches on more serious topics! The short length is also something I appreciate!


----------

